# Covered Bridge, test



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. Thought you might enjoy seeing the covered bridge I am planning to scale on my railroad. Hopefully the pictures will come out.

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...1382407322

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...1382407854

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums...1382407872


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Darn, anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you picked the wrong links..those links dont work.

You want to go to the photo, and choose "direct link"..that gives only the link
to the photo itself, with nothing else added..you can tell if you have the right link if it ends with .jpg at the end of the string, and nothing else after .jpg

you can then use that link to post an image into forum post..
but..yours are too big for that..they have to be 800 pixels wide maximum, and yours are all 1,024 pixels wide.
If you want to post them directly into a message (so that it shows up in the post itself) you have to resize your photos smaller before you
upload them to photobucket..
meanwhile, lets see if we can get some direct links to work:

Photo 1 

Photo 2 

Photo 3 

Photo 4 

You could also post the link to the whole album..just copy the link from that page:

Dpinn1234's Bucket  

Scot


----------



## philinbos (Dec 27, 2007)

That's quite the bridge! Look forward to seeing your finished project... by-the-by, where is the proto type located


----------

